# Wood for smoking in South Louisiana



## smokinthebayou (Sep 24, 2014)

Any suggestions? Looking for fuel for my new Lang 60 coming in 2 weeks!


----------



## alblancher (Sep 24, 2014)

Where are you?  Do you want to do the work yourself or do you want to write a check.


----------



## grillmonkey (Sep 24, 2014)

You are surrounded by red oak, white oak and pecan. What else do you need?


----------



## smokinthebayou (Sep 24, 2014)

I don't mind splitting wood myself or buying ready to use. The wood just needs to be ready to burn. I know there are tons of wood around my area I'm just looking for a good supplier. What's the difference in the flavor of red and white oak? I need apple as well but will most likely just get apple chunks from academy.


----------



## smokinthebayou (Sep 24, 2014)

I'm located in Raceland La.


----------



## grillmonkey (Sep 25, 2014)

SmokintheBayou said:


> I don't mind splitting wood myself or buying ready to use. The wood just needs to be ready to burn. I know there are tons of wood around my area I'm just looking for a good supplier. What's the difference in the flavor of red and white oak? I need apple as well but will most likely just get apple chunks from academy.


Look on Craigslist, just search firewood and see what pops up. I know there are lots of sellers around here, probably will be there, too. My palette is not refined enough to discern a lot of difference in red and white oak. If I know which wood is being used, I'd probably say I like the slightly more tart flavor of white oak. In a blind taste test, I probably wouldn't notice a difference.


----------



## kapdon (Oct 1, 2014)

I agree with Grillmonkey. Some will claim red oak is great with beef, and white oak with other meats, however, I have used both white and red oak on a regular basis and hardly notice much difference.


----------

